# POLL - Recommended Tren dosage per week?



## pask3r (Feb 20, 2011)

I just ran my second Tren (Parabolan) cycle, and I tried to be a hardass.

I went 300mg/week for the first two weeks with some sides.

The third week, tried to up my dose to 400mg. I got sick, immune system is now shit (still recovering after being off a week), had massive headaches, horrible kidney pain, and overall a shitty feeling.

I had to stop after 3 weeks. Although I stopped, I still saw nice gains, and I am starting to recover fully. I'm now going to go on PCT for 4 weeks, and take another 2-4 weeks off of gear for maximum recovery.

So.. my question to you guys is how much Tren do you guys run per week when you're on cycle?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 20, 2011)

What else did you run with it? 

If you say "Nothing", you might just want to delete this thread.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 20, 2011)

????


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sure most guys would agree 350mg tren ace ew is a good place to start with (50mg 5 times per week or eod when not pinning test E or long esthers if they are present in the cycle).Personnally i can handle very well 750-800mg ew,the only problem is that i become lethargic and it destroy my cardio!!!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 20, 2011)

300 pw i fucking hate tren tho !


----------



## pask3r (Feb 20, 2011)

I was running 300mg Test E and 300mg Primo as well.


----------

